# Mosquito Lake Oaks Marine? Or correct name. Help



## OhioGto1969 (Apr 20, 2005)

I am looking to dock my boat on Mosquito this year and would like to dock at a place my buddy said used to be called "Oaks Marina" I can't find any information on it. If you launch at the state park and travel Northeast you can find it. Is it part of the Cortland Conservation club or are they two separate entities. Thanks for looking.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

That’s the white crane area in the photograph.


----------



## OhioGto1969 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks chaunc. Do you Know of a way to contact them?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

That’s ezbites’s home lake. PM him here. He may be able to help you.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That's the
Mosquito Yacht Club
3701 McCleary Jacoby Rd
330-673-0525

Google states it's permanently closed. It wasn't 2 weeks ago. You cannot believe everything you read on the 'net. I'd give them a call but you might have trouble reaching anybody at this time of the year.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> That's the
> Mosquito Yacht Club
> 3701 McCleary Jacoby Rd
> 330-673-0525
> ...


Mosquito Yacht Club is South of the Oaks property. I am not sure of the status of either. John


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The road going into the docks has a sign as the Mosquito Yacht club. The Trumbull County auditor lists all the MYC land as owned by the GRANT A OAKES REVOCABLE TRUST. They look to be one and the same.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Those two clubs/areas have been confusing over the years. I misspoke earlier. The White Crane area, Oaks property, or Mosquito Lake Yacht Club is situated between The Trumbull Boat Club to the South, if I remember correctly it is located near the Imagination Station. The club located to the North of the White Crane Oaks property is the Cortland Conservation Club, where the sailboats are moored. There are actually three areas on the East side of Mosquito. John


----------



## OhioGto1969 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank you all for your research and replies.


----------



## bobw06231 (Feb 6, 2014)

OhioGto1969 said:


> I am looking to dock my boat on Mosquito this year and would like to dock at a place my buddy said used to be called "Oaks Marina" I can't find any information on it. If you launch at the state park and travel Northeast you can find it. Is it part of the Cortland Conservation club or are they two separate entities. Thanks for looking.
> View attachment 329067


*330 637 0525..... it's called mosquito lake yacht club*


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Just found this. It didn't show up on previous searches. Was checking to see whether I was dyslexic and sure enough, I was. Thanks Bob.

*330 637 0525 not 673.*

Check this out though.

http://www.trumbullboatclub.com/

*Contact Information*

*Club President*
Kevin Thomas
Call or Text 216-409-3294
[email protected]


*Membership Chairman*
Ray Larrick
Text or Call 330-352-5145
Contact Ray for membership information!


*Club Mailing Address*
PO BOX 763 
Cortland, Ohio 44410


*Club Email Address*
[email protected]


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

There were plenty of boats docked therein the summer


----------



## OhioGto1969 (Apr 20, 2005)

I just revisited this post and viewed the new replies. I have sent Mark an email. 

Thank you all


----------



## OhioGto1969 (Apr 20, 2005)

Just an update to end this thread with good information. The people that run this area own Mosquito Creek Storage the name is Mosquito Lake Yacht Club which can be confusing because the lady I talked to said someone else has used that same name for another location. They have a waiting list. The number is *330 637 0525 like mentioned in a couple of replies. Thank you btw. *


----------

